# Habe ein, ich stufe es als, schwerwiegendes Problem ein!



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

*Gerade eben, vor ca. 5 Minuten, kam beim hochfahren meines Rechners, die Warnung im Bios Fenster, wo er normalerweise durchläuft, "Warning, blablabla irgendwas mit Over Clocking" und System Boot failed" kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? *

Als ich eben den Rechner gestartet habe, und ich auf auf VTune (War beim Kauf der GraKa mit dabei) von meiner GraKa geklickt habe um zu sehen, wie hoch die Temperatur von meiner Grafikkarte ist, dass ein Update kam und der Pc jetzt neustartet.

Nach diesem Neustart kam diese Meldung, diese kam seitdem ich diesen Pc habe, zum ersten mal (Ich habe hier nirgends etwas übertaktet). Das einzigste was übertaktet ist, ist meine Palit/XpertVision GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512Mb DDR3, dass ist aber vom Hersteller aus so.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe.

Mfg. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

Ein Cmos Reset kann in solchen Fällen hilfreich sein. Schon probiert?


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt genauer erklärst was ein CMOS Reset bedeutet, CMOS sagt mir jetzt überhaupt nix, sag mir besser, wie ich das mache und was CMOS ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

Das kann Board-spezifisch immer etwas verschieden sein. Schau am Besten in deinem Mobo Handbuch nach.
Was für ein Mobo hast du denn?

edit: bei einem Cmos Reset setzt du das Board "Stromlos". Damit werden auch alle Einstellungen gelöscht (das Bios selbst natürlich nicht). Nach dem Reset musst du alle Bios Einstellungen neu vornehmen (falls du etwas geändert hast).
Vorher also am Besten noch mal im Bios die Einstellungen anschauen und Änderungen vermerken, damit du nach dem Reset die Einstellungen wieder richtig setzt.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ein ASUS M2A-VM Motherboard, habe da nie irgendwelche Einstellung verändern, außer das ich den On-Board Sound ausgestellt habe, um meine Soundkarte zu nutzen.

Ich habe bisher auch noch keine Updates ausgeführt, was das Motherboard und deren updatefähigen Komponenten betrifft, sollte ich da was machen zuerst?

Wenn ja, wie genau am besten und wie bekomme ich die neusten Treiber? Kannst du Bios nur im DOS Modus updaten?

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn bisher alle Geräte im PC funktioniert haben, braucht das Bios nicht zwingend geflasht zu werden. Die Chipsatztreiber, Controllertreiber, etc. aktuell zu halten ist jedoch schon empfehlenswert.
Zu allererst solltest du jedoch die Kiste wieder zum laufen bringen und dir über Updates keine Gedanken machen. Wenn du vor auftreten der Probleme keine neue Hardware (z.b. CPU) installiert hast, bringt dich ein Update auch nicht weiter.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

Da gabs ein Informationsaustauschfehler. Mein Rechner läuft, sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Ich hatte dieses Problem eben halt dieses eine mal, konnte ja im Bios die F10 Taste drücken, damit das System wieder hochfährt, da kam ja irgendeine Meldung in der Art von "System Boot Failed" oder sowas, dann ist er aber hochgefahren und bis jetzt kam keine Meldung mehr.

Kleine Frage nebenbei:

Kannst du mir sagen, was eine gute Temperatur ist für eine GraKa? Habe eine GeForce 9800 GTX+ von Palit/XpertVision mit 512MB DDR3 und habe derzeit (erkannt durch mitgelieferte Software VTune) *47'c*, Kühler Geschwindigkeit ist auf 100% eingestellt (auch durch mitgelieferte Software VTune einstellbar), Kühler ist immer noch der, der beim Kauf auf der GraKa gewesen ist.

So zum anderen Thema wieder, also sollte ich alles updaten, was mir mit dem MotherBoard mitgeliefert wurde? Habe ich dadurch mehr Leistung, mehr Sicherheit, oder was genau? Werden dadurch z.B. neuere Komponenten für den Pc unerstützt, oder was genau bewirkt das? Dient doch dazu, dass das Motherboard mit seinen Komponenten optimiert wird, richtig?

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

47° ist eine gute Temperatur. Die dürfen gerne auch bis 80° bei Last gehen. Den Lüfter kannst du daher etwas drosseln (falls er dir bei 100% zu laut ist).

Mit dem Updaten meinte ich die ganzen Treiber für das Mobo. Schau auf der Homepage des Boardherstellers nach, ob hierfür neuere (als die bisher installierten) angeboten werden.
Dadurch wirst du unter Umständen mehr Performance erhalten. Ob und was es bringt, kann nicht allgemein gesagt werden, da Treiberupdates verschiedene Hintergründe haben. Meist sind es Fehlerbeseitigung, aber auch Performance und Sicherheit.

edit: wenn es nur einmal vorgekommen ist, würde ich mir keine größeren Gedanken drum machen.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (11. Juni 2009)

Japp, bisher nur einmal vorgekommen. 

Wenn ich bei ASUS auf der Seite bin, suche ich dann nach ASUS M2A-Vm. Da sind aber mehrere Modelle angezeigt, allerdings wenn ich nach Treibern suche, sind die alle für die ASUS M2A-Vm (AM2 Sockel hab ich).

Kannst du da mal schauen, was dann die richtigen Treiber für mich wären? Wenn du nachschaust, brauchst du genauere Angaben zum Motherboard? Ich bin mir da etwas unschlüssig, es ist bei Asus meiner Meinung nach, nicht Benutzerfreundlich beschrieben worden *g*.

Da gibt es eine allgemeine Frage von mir. Gibt es ein gutes Tool, womit man erkennen kann, was der Pc alles beinhaltet, also SoKa, GraKa, MoBo, Festplatte, Ram Speicher, CPU ect. ? 

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

Mit Everest kannst du das alles auslesen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich bei Asus über Downloads-Treiber gehe und das M2A-Vm auswähle bekomme ich die Treiber für ein Board angezeigt.
Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn? dann kann ich dir den Link geben, falls du es nicht selbst hinbekommst.

Aber so wie du oben schreibst, bist du dort schon gewesen. Hier einfach nach den aktuellsten Treiberversionen schauen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2009)

@HardstylePhoenix
Wenn wieder diese meldung kommt,dann drücke doch mal f1 (sollte dir angeboten werden,um ins bios zu kommen,ansonsten entf) um ins bios zu gelangen und beende es mit "speichern und beenden".
Ich schätze mal,das du auf die "schutzfunktion" des boards gestoßen bist.Diese springt eigentlich nur an,wenn man es beim übertakten übertrieben hat und eben dadurch bei einem startversuch das board nicht starten konnte. Allerdings springt das auch manchmal an,wenn die hardware nicht gleich so konnte,wie sie sollte oder deine cmos-batterie (ist die knopfzelle auf dem board) leer ist.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (14. Juni 2009)

System Boot failed

steht auch häufig da wenn du versehentlich ne cd im laufwerk hast oder ein usb stick drin ist, und dein bios versucht von dort aus windows zu starten, aber keins findet


----------

